

Ask HN: What experts or tools can you recommend for usability testing? - tony_landis

I have been working a startup in the travel sector for the past few years. I am finally a bit freed up from the development grind, and traffic has reached a point where just even small increases in conversion percentages make it very worthwhile focusing on UX enhancements and usability testing.<p>The site is about 5,000 pages, and what I am looking for is in-depth expert analysis of a few critical points in the flow where I know there is vast potential for improvement.<p>I have looked at a few of the tools including:<p>http://feedbackarmy.com
http://www.loop11.com
http://www.trymyui.com
http://www.usertesting.com<p>Does anyone have experience with these tools or others? My feeling is that it may be better to hire a usability/UX expert to weigh in - a fresh set of experienced eyes to spot some obvious things.<p>I am open to any and all input.
======
spking
Hey Tony, I'd be willing to take a look and prepare a brief (heuristic)
usability report with specific recommendations for free. All I'd ask for in
return is a review/testimonial of my service. I'm a UX Lead at a major U.S.
financial company and founder of UXForum.com. Let me know if you're
interested: sean@uxforum.com

~~~
tony_landis
Sean, that sounds great, I just shot you an email. Looking forward to your
response.

